
HomestarRunner.com was updated today for the first time in nearly four years. - JoelOtter
http://www.homestarrunner.com/
======
vezzy-fnord
Now _this_ is definitely a blast from the past. I had almost completely
forgotten about Homestar Runner.

~~~
JoelOtter
It reminds me of the days when the internet was something I loved, rather than
something I just _use_.

~~~
foldor
Now that you mention it, there definitely has been a subtle shift between
loving my time with the internet, and just _using_ it. I wonder when that
happened?

~~~
JoelOtter
Social networks, for me. I miss forums.

------
dang
Unless I'm missing something, this is off topic for Hacker News. I'm burying
the post.

~~~
rickhanlonii
I don't personally like that you did this, but I think it's the right move and
I wholeheartedly support it. The truth is, I only don't like it because
homestarrunner.

~~~
dang
Bravo. If everyone here thought like you, HN would be the place we want it to
be.

------
pwang
I like that the "It is not safe to turn off your computer" is slightly
slanted. The Brothers Chaps still have it.

------
northisup
Good jorb.

~~~
ilozinski
A jorb well done.

------
foldor
I fully expected this to be a joke. I was instead pleasantly surprised.

------
typicalbender
What was updated?

~~~
robflynn
There's an entire new video on the homepage. You have to stare at it for a
bit, though.

------
conkrete
Welecome to Home Star Wrunner it's Dot Com!

